# Bastelstunde mit Prüfer



## stp69 (16. September 2016)

Moin,  

Im praktischen Teil der Prüfung wird ja eine Angel waidgerecht zusammen gebaut oder gelegt. 

Dazu gibt's hier und da einige verschwommene Bilder und viel Theorie. Hat oder kennt dazu jemand noch Video wo es mal richtig gezeigt und erklärt wird? 

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Taxidermist (16. September 2016)

*AW: Bastelstunde mit Prüfer*

Zunächst mal solltest du das Bundesland erwähnen, da Fischerei bekanntlich Ländersache ist und das Prüfungswesen dem zu Folge auch!
In der Regel wird bei den "praktischen "Prüfungen das Gerät nur zusammengestellt, zusammen gelegt.
Da wird nicht  mal ein Knoten gebunden, sonst müssten die (Prüfer) wohl Überstunden machen, damit am Ende jeder Kandidat alles zusammen gebastelt hat!

Jürgen


----------



## ZX Biker (16. September 2016)

*AW: Bastelstunde mit Prüfer*

Also Marl, ist zwar NRW, ich kann dir aber mal von der Prüfung in NDS berichten:
Reingehen, vom Stapel einen zufälligen Fisch nehmen und dafür das Angelgerät benennen. Ein paar Fragen noch drum rum beantworten, wie z.B. das waidgerechte töten und gut ist.
2 Prüfer, die gleichzeitig geprüft haben haben bei uns für 20 Mann etwa 1h gebraucht in der praktischen Prüfung.
Ist echt kein Hexenwerk.

Alles natürlich nur für nds.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (16. September 2016)

*AW: Bastelstunde mit Prüfer*



ZX Biker schrieb:


> Also Marl, ist zwar NRW, ich kann dir aber mal von der Prüfung in NDS berichten:
> Reingehen, vom Stapel einen zufälligen Fisch nehmen und dafür das Angelgerät benennen. Ein paar Fragen noch drum rum beantworten, wie z.B. das waidgerechte töten und gut ist.
> 2 Prüfer, die gleichzeitig geprüft haben haben bei uns für 20 Mann etwa 1h gebraucht in der praktischen Prüfung.
> Ist echt kein Hexenwerk.
> ...




 Das einzige was bei mir praktisch war in NDS in der Prüfung war die Zielwurfübung das wars.


----------



## stp69 (17. September 2016)

*AW: Bastelstunde mit Prüfer*

Moin, 

Ja, Marl ist NRW. 

Wie die Prüfung abläuft,  kann ich hier erschöpfend lesen. 

İch  möchte gerne ein paar gescheite Bilder oder besser mal nach Video anschauen.  Ein Bild sagt bekanntlich mehr als viele Worte 

Gruß Stephan


----------



## kaffeefreund (19. September 2016)

*AW: Bastelstunde mit Prüfer*

Also so auf die Schnelle spuckt Google z.B. das hier aus, was schon mal ne Menge praktische Anhaltspunkte gibt:
http://www.asv-nienborg.de/fischerpruefung/praktische-pruefung

Ansonsten sollte es die erforderlichen Infos eigentlich im Vorbereitungskurs geben... ;-)


----------



## Taxidermist (19. September 2016)

*AW: Bastelstunde mit Prüfer*

Ich kann mich noch gut an meine Praktische Prüfung 1972 erinnern.
Da sollte ich als 14 jahriger Rheinländer eine Spinnrute auf Huchen zusammenstellen.
Von dem Fisch hatte ich nur eine sehr wage Ahnung.
 Ich hab mir einfach die fettesten Gerätschaften zusammen geklaubt, die da rumlagen.
Dicke Rolle mit mindestens 0,40er Schnur drauf, den dicksten Knüppel von Rute und hat gepasst!

Jürgen


----------



## PirschHirsch (19. September 2016)

*AW: Bastelstunde mit Prüfer*

Ich kann mich gar nicht dran erinnern, jemals ne praktische Prüfung gemacht zu haben - auch mit Lehrgang war da nix.

Hatte ab frühestmöglichem Alter nen Jugendfischereischein und dann die richtige Prüfung ebenfalls so früh wie möglich gemacht. 

Vor Vereinseintritt hatte ich schon FoPu-Erfahrung (wobei ich mit ca. sechs Jahren meine ersten Forellen unter Anleitung von Bekannten gekillt, ausgenommen und gebraten habe - mit dem reinen Fangen und Keschern war ich schon ein Jahr früher am Start).

Zwecks Prüfung hab ich mir son Multiple-Choice-Buch besorgt, etwas damit "gelernt" und dann bei ner Massenveranstaltung in so ner ollen Sporthalle (war glaube ich im Herbst) meine Kreuzlein gemacht. 

Hat auf ex fehlerfrei geklappt, zusammenbauen etc. musste man da aber gar nix. War also rein theoretisch.

Evtl. fielen aber Lehrgang etc. damals "automatisch" weg, weil ich damals als Jungfischer in nem Verein war?

Bin jedenfalls gottesfroh, dass ich mir so ne separate Lehrgangs-Freakshow nie geben musste - Vorträge über das Liebesleben der Teichmuscheln halte ich für komplette Zeitverschwendung. Vor allem in Gesellschaft seltsamer Nervgestalten mit Konzentrationsdefiziten.

Dass man auch abseits von Fischen was über die Natur weiß bzw. lernt, ist zweifellos sehr sinnvoll. 

Hat aber IMO auch ganz klar seine Grenzen - insbesondere, wenn es dann größtenteils gar nicht mehr um Fische geht.


----------

